# Rye Starter (For Bread)



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 19, 2021)

Said goodbye to a couple of my starters so i can make a rye starter.

I use Bobs red mill AP and rye. For my bread i use RM Artisan flour
Others i use King Arthur whole wheat, white whole wheat and bread flour

I made this rye 24 hours ago.







Discard and saved 75g in a new jar.
Added 50g rye and 50g unbleached AP and 115g, 80* filtered water.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 19, 2021)

From your Headline (Rye Starter) I got excited and though we were getting a new "Shine Recipe".  LOL


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 20, 2021)

Looking good.  I did a rye last week.  That yeast loves that stuff!  I am going to start using just dried now and see how that goes.  I just don't bake much and only takes couple days to get ready.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2021)

Looking good must be that warm Florida air.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2021)

Heard a flop tink.

Took the glass lid right off. Have a bowl under it now.

Volcano.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2021)

Rye whiskey rye whiskey.    

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Rye whiskey rye whiskey.
> 
> Warren


I almost ryed in my beer.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2021)

Doing a second jar.
This time some cheesecloth to see how much wild yeast it can pick up.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for the like PPG1 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

